# Anyone have any info on this bike?



## shawnatvintagespokes (Nov 21, 2021)

Thank you in advance for any tidbits of knowledge offered.
Shawn


----------



## kostnerave (Nov 21, 2021)

shawnatvintagespokes said:


> Thank you in advance for any tidbits of knowledge offered.
> Shawn
> 
> View attachment 1516145



My guess is it was manufactured by AMF in the late '70's


----------



## nick tures (Nov 22, 2021)

kostnerave said:


> My guess is it was manufactured by AMF in the late '70's



i would agree !!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 24, 2021)

Probably as close as you can get without copyright issues with Star Wars which came out in '77. Cool bike! 😎


----------



## tacochris (Nov 24, 2021)

Oddly enough I have found there is a decent specialized market for obvious famous knockoffs and I see people going nuts over em all the time.  While not being worth much as a bicycle, it has cool enough graphics to it that I think you could still find a good home for it!  Toy collectors would be the market...


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 24, 2021)

I agree with taco, bigger niche then just bike collectors for that one. The almost x wing fighter is killer. If you plan on selling I would suggest trying toy forums as well. Cool bike ,good luck


----------



## 62typhoon (Nov 27, 2021)

Both those fighters look pretty bang on, wonder how they got away with copying them?


----------

